# Day off



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

now thats a happy new year ,congrats for you and the lil' ones..
happy new year..
-anytide


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great day of fishing!
The smiles say it all...Good job Dad!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

awesome! and the kids look happy out there! thats more than you can ask for!, nice fish also!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report!!!!!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Great day of fishing!
> The smiles say it all...Good job Dad!


X2, well said


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome! Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Went out agin today , this time I took my father and brother. Both who don't get the time to fish as much as some. Had the same day all over again with the added bonus of a few sheephead up to 25"


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

40+ reds? You all must've been sore the next day! I can't imagine ever catching that many.

Are you the one who was helping look for the kayaker on Clapboard Creek yesterday evening?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes that was me. I take it you were the one with the CS with the honda on it?
I saw you earlier that day trolling back in the creek then you turned around when you saw us(thank you for that most would have spooked the fish)
They found there son(17 yr old) he got turned around in the creek and ended up in browns creek. coastgaurd never had to come thankfully. I would have been stressed if that would have been my son.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome couple of days!! You've made memories with your kids that they'll cherish their whole lives.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Yes that was me. I take it you were the one with the CS with the honda on it?
> I saw you earlier that day trolling back in the creek then you turned around when you saw us(thank you for that most would have spooked the fish)
> They found there son(17 yr old) he got turned around in the creek and ended up in browns creek. coastgaurd never had to come thankfully. I would have been stressed if that would have been my son.


Yeah that was me. I try to practice etiquette as best as I can and tend to err on the cautious side, but it's hard to do when the creeks are crowded with fishermen. If it's the same creek I'm thinking of, y'all had a good spot. I've usually found reds around the oyster mound at the front of it. I went in there thinking not many boats could have gotten past the shallow mouth- I was wrong!

That's great to hear about the kayaker though. My buddy and I were worried and would have gone back out to help if we had a spot light and thought we'd have been any help. I wasn't even aware you could get to Brown's Creek from other than from the St. Johns or the creek across from the landing. I'm sure the family really appreciated your help. Tight lines!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, very nice boat! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

When I saw it was a Copperhead at the ramp I wondered if you were a member.


----------

